# New to this!



## littlemommy

Hey im new to all this forum stuff, but i thought i should try it. Im about to turn 19 and i have a beautiful baby girl who is 3 1/2 months:) shes was born July 18 at 6:10pm. I love being a mommy and just wanted some other mommies to talk to and collaborate with:) :happydance:


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome :wave:
My name is Calir, I'm 18 and I have a 5 month old son called Jason :)


----------



## littlemommy

hi :) how do you get those timeline things?


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey :flower: I'm Sarah just turned 19 and I have a two and a half month old son called Kian , welcome


----------



## Sarah1508

littlemommy said:


> hi :) how do you get those timeline things?

 I got mine on the bump.com you can get ones from other websites too like lillypie just google baby tickers or something like that and I'm sure you will find ones you like , then just put in your details and choose your background etc then copy and past the code you get into your signature


----------



## ClairAye

Yeah you can click on other people's and it leads you to the sites, for baby ones thebump.com is my favourite, but lilypie is my favourite for other things :) (relationship & weight loss) :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Welcome! :flower:

I'm Terah, I'm 21 and have three gorgeous babies - Aiden, my four year old son; Madalynn (Mady), my three year old daughter; and Seraphina (Sera) my beautiful angel baby.


----------



## KatieMichhele

hey, im Katie im 18 and have a 6 month old lg Alexandra :) x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Welcome :)

Im Laura, 21, and i have two children. A 3 year old daughter and 21 month old son. Im also expecting our third :)


----------



## Jessss

Welcome and congrats :):hugs:


----------



## bumblebeexo

Hi!

I'm Ashley and I have a little girl who is 3 months old :)


----------



## x__amour

Welcome! I'm Shannon, 21, and I have an almost 2 year old named Victoria "Tori"! :hi:


----------



## Heyitsbria16

:hi::hi:[-X:thumbup:Hi! Im Bria and im 16 and just found out that im pregnant:)


----------

